# Patricia Cay - Orotoria Society of Queens



## Sunshine (May 30, 2012)

...oh my goodness was she fantastic. It was on May 20th. She is beautiful and what a singer. If she needs a boyfriend my brother is a heart surgeon and is single!! . Where can I get more information about her. I'm just getting into Facebook and stuff...


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Sunshine. Here is a link to Ms. Cay's web site (I'm assuming this is the singer to whom you're referring):
http://www.facebook.com/patcay

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2012)

thank you so much! I checked some things out on youtube and she is wonderful.. I also read she is taken by a baritone named Guido Lebron... oh well so much for my brother!



MAuer said:


> Welcome to the forum, Sunshine. Here is a link to Ms. Cay's web site (I'm assuming this is the singer to whom you're referring):
> http://www.facebook.com/patcay
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

Mr. LeBron sings one of the leading roles in this CD recording of Don Davis' _Rio de Sangre_. I think he may be in the cover photo.


----------



## Mezzocay (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you so much for your comments Sunshine!! I am flattered!!
No, I am no taken by Mr. Lebron. He is just a colleague. Although, he has a girlfriend that is a doctor in Puerto Rico!! Funny!!
Thanks!!!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome Mezzocay, and thanks for stopping by! What a great way to reach out to your fans and make some new ones (and perhaps meet a future husband ). Your publicist (and your mother) would be proud.

Best wishes for continued success!


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2012)

MAuer said:


> Mr. LeBron sings one of the leading roles in this CD recording of Don Davis' _Rio de Sangre_. I think he may be in the cover photo.
> [ATTACH=


----------



## Sunshine (May 30, 2012)

Sorry Ms. Cay! I had read on youtube that you were with him. Anyways you are fantastic.


----------

